# Shooting SteelPlinker Articulated Spinner... Revisited!



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Please give it another try... Hope this is better...


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes! That's much, much better. Thanks for putting up with us. This is very nice, thank you.

Eventually I'm going to get around to PM-ing you. I want to know more about that other catchbox. I can't find my notes, but I think you called it a Sunbrella Backstop--or something like that.


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

We AIM to please!  drop me a note anytime!


----------



## Knotty (Jan 15, 2013)

Nice. Did you build or buy? Would like to see a close up.


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

I'd like a close up of the spinner too. I like it!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Yep ... I could see what is going on. Looks like fun, and it lets you know where you are hitting.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

Pawpawsailor said:


> We AIM to please!  drop me a note anytime!


Thanks again. I finally found my notes. I'm going to have to start organizing some of this stuff.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Nice shots. Great relaxing music!

I had to check out your channel and I saw that you're also a great musician.

I like it.


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

This is a commercial product sold for Airguns and rimfire. You can order online for $24.99 at

http://steelplinkers.com/Spinners.html

Here is a close up!


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

DaveSteve said:


> Nice shots. Great relaxing music!
> I had to check out your channel and I saw that you're also a great musician.
> I like it.


My friend the ONLY thing great about me is the size belt I need. I love music, but I'm just barely good enough to recognize real talent when I hear it from someone else. Thanks for your kind words, nevertheless!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Paw, that is great! a perfect way to have a 3D target AND judge how your shots are being planted. One thing that I am missing with my standard 3D targets, especially shooting spoons, I sometimes can't tell how and where I am off when I miss. This will help me tally my direct hits and differentiate my bad misses to my Great close enough misses 

Thanks for the revisit and sharing

LGD


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Looks like a fun target. thanks for the info.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

I wish I had known about YOUR spinner a week ago. I could have saved about $30. Mine also weighs a ton too. Definitely for the backyard.


----------



## Knotty (Jan 15, 2013)

Pawpawsailor said:


> This is a commercial product sold for Airguns and rimfire. You can order online for $24.99 at
> http://steelplinkers.com/Spinners.html]http://steelplinkers.com/Spinners.html
> Here is a close up!
> [img=[URL=http://d1jbh04gm6ogzc.cloudfront.net/public/style_images/tctc91_glare/attachicon.gif%5D]http://d1jbh04gm6ogzc.cloudfront.net/public/style_images/tctc91_glare/attachicon.gif][/URL] http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?app=core&module=attach&section=attach&attach_rel_module=post&attach_id=30134]image.jpg


Thanks so much. I've been looking for a good source for airgun spinners and such. Now they can do double duty.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Hey Paw, what kind of ammo is best for this? What have you tried and what are you using?


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Beanflip said:


> Hey Paw, what kind of ammo is best for this? What have you tried and what are you using?


I'm using 3/8" steel from Simple Shot. It leaves a decided mark on the steel target, so I can't recommend anything heavier. Gum balls won't spin the spinner but will swing it slightly. 1/4" steel will ricochet sharply and for a long distance.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Do the 3/8 bounce out quite a bit?


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Beanflip said:


> Do the 3/8 bounce out quite a bit?


I get more bounce-outs than I do with cans, but it is steel on steel... You've gotta expect a trade-off.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Makes sense. I sure do like the target.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Try lead. The heavier ammo will move the target, but lead is much less prone to bounce!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Charles is right about lead. I cast .380 lead balls and they hit harder than he steel without as much bounce, but tend to deform pretty much making them good for only a few shots at best before needing to be recast.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Deformation is one of the down sides of shooting lead on steel. I switched from spoons to leather targets for that reason.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks, Pawpawsailor. I'm getting ready to leave town for about a week. I haven't forgotten. I'll get in touch about that Sunbrella catcher as soon as I return. I definitely have a question or two. Plus, I want to run another 'upholstery' slingshot project/idea by you. I'm thinkin you're the best guy to ask. I detect a very organized mind - -something I do not possess. Very best regards to you guys.


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Have a safe trip! I look forward to hearing your ideas.


----------

